# Read anything good lately?



## EnicPhox (Apr 30, 2015)

I've noticed there are not many posts on books so I thought I would start one!

What are you reading right now? Or just finished reading?


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Apr 30, 2015)

Art books.... I'm boring. Thats all I have been reading lately. The last good novel I read was just a reread of the ultimate hitchhikers guide to the galaxy...Man I need a good new book.


----------



## Jack the Lizard (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm reading The Woodlanders when I'm free to do so.  It's a Thomas Hardy book about a woman who marries a man horribly undeserving of her


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Apr 30, 2015)

More people should post books in this thread, I want choices damnit!!! *Looks up the woodlanders*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 30, 2015)

I felt nostalgic and finally read Redwall. (I always wanted to as a kid, but it was always checked out at my library). 

It's surprising good and Matthias is a badass.


----------



## Jack the Lizard (Apr 30, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> More people should post books in this thread, I want choices damnit!!! *Looks up the woodlanders*



I have many many books if you want recommendations.  But The Woodlanders?  Not furry.  Not feel good.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm down, I enjoy essays, satire, some sci fi and fantasy here and there but I find those books are too hit or miss for me,  Interesting biographies. eh all I can think of right now. Gimme somethin :3 I will read it.


----------



## Allskito (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm reading Reaper Man by Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Jack the Lizard (Apr 30, 2015)

For fantasy I reccomend anything by Brandon Sanderson, Mistborn is a good starting point or The Way of Kings, both are amazing.  For satire I've been reading jPod of late, I enjoy it even if it's from Canada.  In classic literature I've read The Death of Ivan Ilyich and Crime and Punishment, both great.  I've also been reading Lucan's Civil War, don't know I recommend it.  I like the Aeneid, classic epic poetry.  I also read the Discworld novel Feet of Clay, first one of those I liked.


----------



## Gator (Apr 30, 2015)

i started re-reading _the shining_.  i am enjoying it.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 30, 2015)

I finished Ice Station by Matthew Reilly a few weeks back. Haven't gotten around to the next one though, busy with my own writing.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 30, 2015)

The Elegant Universe by Brian Greene...its about String Theory.


----------



## Jack the Lizard (Apr 30, 2015)

Anything else you want?


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Apr 30, 2015)

Jack the Lizard said:


> Anything else you want?



I have plenty to keep me occupied with now! Thank you! I will check them out and let you know which i decide to delve into.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 30, 2015)

I was feeling adventurous, so I recently checked out The Plague Dogs from the library. Very enjoyable read so far.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 1, 2015)

This:






Made by a local author. No, the book is not what you think.

Synopsis found in the official website.


----------



## EnicPhox (May 1, 2015)

Jack the Lizard said:


> For fantasy I reccomend anything by Brandon Sanderson, Mistborn is a good starting point or The Way of Kings, both are amazing.  For satire I've been reading jPod of late, I enjoy it even if it's from Canada.  In classic literature I've read The Death of Ivan Ilyich and Crime and Punishment, both great.  I've also been reading Lucan's Civil War, don't know I recommend it.  I like the Aeneid, classic epic poetry.  I also read the Discworld novel Feet of Clay, first one of those I liked.



Brandon Sanderson has been on my to read list for ever! I've herd nothing but good about him.


----------



## AceAurora (May 1, 2015)

Tough Shit by Kevin Smith is really good. I will admit you have to be a fan of Kevin Smith to enjoy.


----------



## Conker (May 3, 2015)

Recently finished _The Talisman_ by Stephen King, which I really, really enjoyed. I tend to not have all that much time to consume media, so I'm stuck wondering if I should finish some video games or grab another book. I'm really in the mood for a Redwall novel though.


----------



## Astrium (May 3, 2015)

I finished reading Michael Crichton's _Timeline_ for my English class last week, fantastic book, although it does start off a little slow. It's about a group of college history majors who travel back in time to 14th century France. I also read _I Hunt Killers_ by Barry Lyga. It's about the 17-year old son of the world's most infamous serial killer (137 victims, Mr. Lyga might have gone a bit overboard there) trying to catch someone copycatting his father's crimes.


----------



## Esper Husky (May 7, 2015)

Not a book, but http://www.sassquach.com/journal/2013/11/4/boys-night.html - I wish I read more, but...


----------



## Astrium (May 7, 2015)

Esper Husky said:


> Not a book, but http://www.sassquach.com/journal/2013/11/4/boys-night.html - I wish I read more, but...



Not to turn this into a comic thread, but that reminded me a lot of this.


----------

